# 1930s Monark Silver King 24" Balloon Tire Bike Aluminum Frame Inch Pitch



## Mark Mattei (Nov 5, 2016)

Contact me if you have questions.

Thanks,
Mark

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112191797996


----------



## Parnold (Nov 8, 2016)

Would you sell just the Delta tube?
-Parker


----------



## bikiba (Nov 9, 2016)

nice bike!!


----------



## Mark Mattei (Nov 11, 2016)

Parnold said:


> Would you sell just the Delta tube?
> -Parker



Keeping this one together. Mark.


----------

